# Belästigung per Email



## mariposa (28 September 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.....seit Januar diesen Jahres werde ich von einem "Unbekannten" belästigt.

Derjenige berichtet mir per mail von seinen perversen Wünschen, wie sehr er doch auf mich steht, was ich für eine feige Nutte bin, das ich fremdgehe usw. Sprich, er beschimpft mich auf übelste Weise. :cry:

Ihr könnt euch vielleicht vorstellen, das ich nach mittlerweile neun Monaten die Schnautze voll habe!

Was mir richtig Angst macht ist dass ich weiß das es sich um einen mänlichen Arbeitskollegen handeln muss, da er private Dinge von mir weiß und auch mein Arbeitsumfeld kennt. Außerdem macht er mich über die sexuelle Schiene an, weshalb ich eine Frau ausschließe. 

Das bedeutet der sieht mich auch noch im Büro und kann sich daran aufgeilen.....


Bin völlig verzweifelt. Anzeige habe ich bereits im Juni erstattet, aber die Polizei scheint sich nicht besonders zu interessieren. Der Fall sei durch die Staatsanwaltschaft abgeschlossen, ein Ergebniss könnte man aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht einsehen. Ih solle mich in 2-3 Wochen noch ein mal melden.

Nachdem der User im August bei Web.de gesperrt wurde hat er auch gleich einen neuen account dort angelegt.......

Der hat mir sogar mal eine Phishingmail geschickt, im Design der Web.de, damit wollte er wohl mein Passwort fischen.........

Die IP Adresse gehört immer zu dem selben Pool. 

_editiert _


Was kann ich tun???

Liebe Grüße

Mariposa

_Whois Daten gelöscht siehe NUB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
 modactio_


----------



## Reducal (28 September 2005)

mariposa schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann ich tun???


Ignorieren, wegstecken, abhaken! Oder den User in die Negativliste für Spammails stecken bzw. besser noch einen neuen E-Mail-Account zulegen und geheim halten.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (28 September 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Ignorieren, wegstecken, abhaken!



Der Täter kommt, wie Mariposa schreibt aus ihrer direkten Umgebung, daher sollte die Bedrohung ernst genommen werden. Da die IP-Adressen des Täters bekannt ist, sollte es der Staatsanwaltschaft leicht möglich sein, den Täter zu ermitteln, wenn sie den will. 

Zusätzlich kannst Du den Verdächtigen einkreisen, indem Du eMails auswertest und die ansiehst, wer von den Kollegen privat über Mediaways ins Internet geht. Vielleicht hast Du ja eine Kollegin, die ein paar Witze verschickt und die Antworten weitergibt. Mit etwas Glück bekommst Du eine Droh-eMail mit gleicher IP. Ich würde Frauen als Täter allerdings nicht ausschließen, vielleicht will man Dich in der Firma nur loswerden. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Reducal (29 September 2005)

Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Da die IP-Adressen des Täters bekannt ist, sollte es der Staatsanwaltschaft leicht möglich sein, den Täter zu ermitteln...


Bedenke aber, dass in weit mehr als der Hälfte aller Fälle die IP nirgendwo hin führt, da die Provider, insbesondere für Fatratekunden, keine Verbindungsdaten speichern oder die Speicherung nur sehr kurzfristig ist. Ausnahmen bilden hier z. B. die Unternehmen, die das DSL-Netz der DTAG nutzen (T-Com, 1&1, usw.). Mit so kleinen Tricks hingegen, wie es der Nebelwolf empfiehlt, kommt man in der Tat womöglich ans Ziel.


----------



## mariposa (29 September 2005)

Also wie ihr bereits bemerkt bin ich mit ignorieren nicht sehr weit gekommen. ......

Die Sache geht ja schon seit Jauar, anfangs habe ich ihn ignoriert, lange, sehr lange. Im Juli, also nachdem das schon 5 Monate so ging, habe ich angefangen zu antworten, in der Hoffnung das er sich irgendwie verrät. 
Das hat er ja auch, zu 100% sicher ist das er aus meiner Firma ist, immer noch mit mir dort arbeitet und das länger als 1 Jahr, da er Kollegen kennt die seit über einem Jahr weg sind. Ausserdem gehe ich davon aus das er bei mir im Raum sitzen muss, da er den zweiten account auf den Namen eines ehemaligen TLs angelgt hat und unter der selben Emailadresse eine Freundin von mir beästigt hat, beide saßen bei mir im Raum. 

Aber das bringt mich auch nicht weiter, ich verdächtige mittlerweile jeden Typen der ein bisschen schüchtern ist, das ist doch auch nicht das Wahre. 
Komme mir auf der Arbeit schon immer beobachtet vor........

Also muss ich herausfinden wer das ist. WEnn wir alle drei noch mal zur Polizei gehen, meine Freundin wegen belästigung, der ehemalige TL wegen Rufschädigung (immerhin wird das alles in seinem Namen gemacht, wir wissen ja nicht wie viele Frauen noch angeschrieben wurden) und ich auch noch mal wegen belästigung?? 

Wie ist das eigentlich wenn ich nachweisen kann das dieser Jemand PhishingMails und Vieren verbreitet, er sogar versucht von außen auf meinen Rechner zuzugreifen, das müsste doch auch eine Straftat darstellen. 

Wie man sieht macht der sich jede menge Aufwand, seit nun neun Monaten, erstellt Emailadressen, bastelt Vieren, und der Aufwand auf meinen Rechenr zu kommen kann auch nicht ohne gewesen sein. 

Woher kommt diese Motivation??? Meiner Meinung ist der krank!! Und deshalb denke ich nicht das er einfach so Ruhe geben wird. 

Das mit den Mails ist eine gute Idee, die hatten wir auch shon. Leider ist sie nicht umzusetzen, da man ja von den privaten Adressen eine Antwort bräuchte, bei 150 MA wird das ganze schwierig. 

Wir hatten schon jemand in Verdacht, aber der ist wohl bei NetCologne, er hat uns eine Rechnung gezeigt.......

Aber die Polizei muss doch etwas unternhemen können!!!


----------



## Reducal (29 September 2005)

Da ihr alle in einer Firma zu sein scheint, sollte das eigentlich Euren Arbeitgeber etwas angehen. Ihr habt doch bestimmt einen Personalrat, der sich um solche Angelegenheiten (z. B. Mobbing) kümmert und der kann dann auch die EDV-Abteilung einschalten. Die IP-Adresse ist sicher hinter Eurem Proxy.


----------



## mariposa (29 September 2005)

Die beiden Kollegen sind ja nicht merh bei uns in der Firma und wir werden immer von privat auf unsere private Addy angeschrieben, da kann IT nichts machen. Oder was meinst du damit IP hinter unserem Proxy steckt???

BR ist involviert, auch einige Vorgesetzten wissen davon, aber die können auch nicht machen, sagen sie....


----------



## Reducal (29 September 2005)

Hattest Du bei dem Verfahren, dass die StA eingestellt hat, einen Verdacht aussprechen können? Wenn das mit der Firma nichts mehr zu tun hat, dann kann Dir wirklich nur die Polizei/StA weiter helfen. Allerdings ist es halt die Frage, ob bei Beleidigungen ein richterlicher Beschluss zum "Abhören" Deines E-Mailverkehrs erwirkt werden kann (ähnlich Telefonüberwachung). Mit den so erlangten Daten könnte man dann den Täter gerichtsverwertbar verfolgen - aber wie gesagt, bei einer Beleidigungen ist das Interesse von Amts wegen eher gering und die Maßnahmen sind wahrscheinlich nicht verhältnismäßig, da mit sehr hohen Kosten und Personalaufwand verbunden.

Beschaffe Dir eine neue E-Mailadresse, dann dürfte zumindest Ruhe sein.


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2005)

hmmm hab ja ziemlich wenig Anhung von der Materie, welche Möglichkeiten hat der webmaster einer "größeren" Homepage....

Ich habe schon einen konkreten Verdacht, allerdings hat dieser jemand einen Vertrag bei NetCologne, also von dort kommen die Mails nicht. Jedoch betreibt er eine Homepage bei Strato, diese haben als backbone MediaWays/Telefonica oder nicht......???

Ist es möglich das er mir von dort Mails schickt???

Wie schwierig ist es eine IP zu fälschen oder zu tunneln???


----------



## BenTigger (29 September 2005)

Nur mal so zur Info:

Ich habe einen Vertrag mit Arcor und bekomme Arcor IPs

Aber wenn ich mich nicht via DSL einwähle sondern über ISDN und CbC via Hansenet, dann hab ich ne Hansenet IP. DAS ist also kein Beweis, das es jemand nicht sein kann, weil er irgendwo einen Vertrag hat.

Mit E-Mails geht es auch so, ich kann ja mehrere Mailkonten einrichten.
Privat via Arcor mailen  und Mobbing dann über einen anderen Mailkonto  machen.

Nur mal so zum nachdenken...


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2005)

Wie ist die Idee, wenn er es ist nicht ist soll er mich gleich an seinem Rechner mit whois die IP abfrage.....obwohl.....es kommt dann auch wieder darauf an worüber ich whois aurufen richtig? 

Also auch keine Lösung, mist.


----------



## Gluko (30 September 2005)

mariposa schrieb:
			
		

> ... Nachdem der User im August bei Web.de gesperrt wurde hat er auch gleich einen neuen account dort angelegt...


Hallo mariposa,

Wenn Du die Mails von einem web.de Account erhälst, dann hat web.de auch alle Daten des Users, da man einen Account nur dann bekommt, wenn man seine Postadresse angibt. Diese wird verifiziert, indem das Account Passwort per gelber Post an den neuen web.de-Nutzer gesendet wird.

Nimm Dir einen Anwalt und lass' den bei Polizei/Staatsanwaltschaft für Dich agieren. Kostet zwar vielleicht ein paar EUR, aber ich denke die sind es wert, um solch einem _ [ edit ] _ das Handwerk zu legen.

Ich hoffe, dass Du alle emails zur Beweissicherung archiviert hast.

Viel Erfolg
Gruß
Gluko

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert 
auch Tricks wie Einfügen von Unterstrichen 
entbinden  nicht von der Einhaltung der NUB 
modaction
PS: netter Versuch... _


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2005)

Hmmm, leider ist es nicht richtig das man zur Regestrierung bei Web.de eine richtige Postadresse angeben muss, man brauch nicht mal eine gülige Addy um sich freischalten zu lassen. Das geht einfach so.....lediglich ob PLZ und Straße übereinstimmt wird überprüft, sonst nichts. 

Das mit dem RA ist eine gute Idee.....


----------



## Gluko (2 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm, leider ist es nicht richtig das man zur Regestrierung bei Web.de eine richtige Postadresse angeben muss, ...


Ooooops   , als ich damals meinen Account einrichtete bekam ich erst Zugang, nachdem mir per Post ein Passwort zugesendet wurde. Hat sich das also wohl geändert. Schade eigendlich.



			
				modaction schrieb:
			
		

> aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert
> auch Tricks wie Einfügen von Unterstrichen
> entbinden nicht von der Einhaltung der NUB
> modaction
> PS: netter Versuch...


Ich entschuldige mich für dieses böse Wort: "UnsauberesKartoffelBehältnisAusJute"  
Hab' mich zuschnell hinreißen lassen. Bin jetzt wieder gaaaanz lieb. 0 

Gruß
Gluko


----------

